# PTO lever not returning.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Kubota Bx2370 PTO engage lever was working fine one day the next day first use I noticed the Lever was not returning to the unlocked up disengaged position without help, in fact it is stiff and takes some force to operate it. The spring is connected.
Also the Hydro-static foot control is harder to push, either direction.

I changed the fluid, filter, and cleaned the screen (dirty-some metal flakes). I ran the loader all the way out and in, in all directions, ran the deck all the way down(dial 0-top) and up.

The pedal seemed a bit better for a short time but thats it.

Also I have loader issues (not lifting tractor tires) but this happend before this pto, pedal issue, not sure if related. 

any questions?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi OMF,
The easy thing to try is to spray penetrating oil on all the linkages to see if they ease up. You say the PTO lever is spring return, so something is binding or it would return.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Yea, I shot some "Protexall" all over it, but NO difference.

Since the pedal and lever started about the same time, could there be an issue with the hydraulics?

I was doing some serious mowing on hills the night before at faster speeds then I should have and on taller (3"-18") grass and weeds then I should have. It never bogged down.
I run it about 2900rpm.

The next A.M. I felt the hard pedal and stiff lever.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I forgot to mention, That the tractor does stop within 10 feet as kubota specs.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

OMF,
Your rear PTO is driven by a hydraulic actuated clutch pack. So the PTO lever is shifting a hydraulic valve. I don't know why this would bind up. Strange that the hydrostat foot control is having the same problem? Are you using the recommended Kubota hydraulic fluid? Are you checking the fluid level with the loader and lift raised? 

If you are talking about the mid-mount drive PTO, I'm GUESSING this is belt driven off the front of the engine. If this is binding up, there may be a grease zerk you missed.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

BigT said:


> Are you using the recommended Kubota hydraulic fluid? * Yes and it started before i changed fluid.* Are you checking the fluid level with the loader and lift raised?


 *NOT yet,Didn't think of that, will do now and let you know.*


*NO. Its shaft driven off the rear.






*






from under tractor your looking at rear.. (Not pictures of my tractor).


BigT said:


> mid-mount drive PTO, I'm GUESSING this is belt driven off the front of the engine


----------

